# First finds of the year



## Lucy’s morel slayer (Apr 21, 2021)

We picked them little because it is going to frost tonight.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Was that today 4/20/2021?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Lucy’s morel slayer said:


> We picked them little because it is going to frost tonight.
> View attachment 38066
> View attachment 38067


Welcome to the site @Lucy’s morel slayer ! Nice Finds! Enjoy those ones & G'Luck Slaying loads more!!


----------



## Lucy’s morel slayer (Apr 21, 2021)

buckthornman said:


> Was that today 4/20/2021?


Yes! 4/20/2021


----------



## Lucy’s morel slayer (Apr 21, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the site @Lucy’s morel slayer ! Nice Finds! Enjoy those ones & G'Luck Slaying loads more!!


Thank you!!


----------

